# Unsure about vocal range?



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

So all my life, music directors have usually placed me anywhere from Bass to sometimes even soprano.
My range is F2 to A5, what would this constitute as? This is not including falsetto, which I can get to just barely an E6.


----------



## ArtOfTheFugueState (Feb 27, 2018)

This is a great question for a qualified voice teacher who can hear you in-person and help you out!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

you are basically a baritone, but A5 is really good and high. 

baritone is the range that most men fall into, BTW

you can find charts of vocal ranges in orchestration books. Most people don't fit exactly into a range


----------



## ArtOfTheFugueState (Feb 27, 2018)

But a qualified teacher would be able to tell you for sure!


----------



## Siren (Apr 5, 2018)

Speaking to a qualified teacher is definitely necessary. Depending on the sound quality of your voice in the different registers and the tension displayed in the outskirts your range your voice type can be identified. A simple Range will not tell a voice teacher difinitively your voice type.


----------

